
Time and Computers [pdf] - beefburger
http://seriot.ch/resources/talks_papers/20151022_time_and_computers_softshake.pdf
======
data37
Great compilation! I like it.

However I feel that the data and the intelligent life forms on the the
internet clouds are getting closer to being "timeless". The computers, data
and internet is the creation by humans to move farther away from the non-
living, unintelligent things which only exist in present time. Because
intelligence is nothing but the extent to which one can exist beyond the
present time (in the past and future). The life forms have built such ability
through their senses, memory for comparing things across time and controlling
the future by triggering forces due to energy dissipation. The unintelligent
things remained as passive medium for energy dissipation towards more entropy.

The data clouds take such abilities (senses, memory, controlling force) to
next level in both directions of time. In doing that, the "present" looses its
significance and makes time-travel possible.

More at [https://medium.com/@vr6/the-species-roaming-the-data-
world-4...](https://medium.com/@vr6/the-species-roaming-the-data-
world-4c5f1ed10b01)

